# Newbie n Loving it



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

New to specktra, n the makeup world, late bloomer,lol,  but i know this the place  2 find all my makeup needs..I love it here!!!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 18, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

